# De Santis Sof-tuck Holster



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Quick review of the DeSantis sof-tuck holster.

First and foremost it is made right here in the U.S.A. 
It is an adjustable IWB (inside waste band) holster made of brushed leather with a reinforced smoothed finish mouth to assist with re-holstering. The throat is deep enough to cover the muzle. IT is opened bottom to allow dirt and debri to fall out. The Stitching is very uniform. It is able to be adjusted for cant' and position to carry (Small of back, Strong side, and cross draw) as well as any position (angle) that suits the user. The J-clip can be set at two different ride heights for comfort and preferance.

I purchased mine for a small revolver. Taurus 85 fits very nice into it. Drawing and Re-holstering is a breeze. The retension is very good. Comfort is not an issue with this holster. It has a high ride back side to keep the metal of the gun off skin. I prefer to wear it strong side with a forward cant.
The over all quality of the holster is excellent and recieves an A in my book. The cost is very exceptional.

If you are looking for an IWB holster, take a look at the sof-tuck from DeSantis while your shopping around. Its worth the effort to give it a try.









As always folks: Shoot Safe and Shoot Often.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Has that screw ever loosened?

That's the only thing that'd worry me.


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Has that screw ever loosened?
> 
> That's the only thing that'd worry me.


 I have had it for a little more than a month. I have not had the screw loosen. I do not know for sure, but I think the nut is a ny-lok type and holds the screw, but if not and it would happen to loosen a dab of lock-tite would sum up and fix that issue.


----------

